# New to the forum, but not the lifestyle :)



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to say hello.  I reside in Philadelphia, PA and I am not new to the body building scene.  I am very educated in diet, nutrition, supplements as well as anabolics.  I hope I can provide some good information to you all and continue to learn at the same time.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 7, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ANIMALHOUSE* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome, from another philly boy. This is a great forum, you will like it.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 7, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Welcome, from another philly boy. This is a great forum, you will like it.


 
Thanks REDDOG, what part of PA are you from?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 7, 2010)

Northeast philly raised. Living in montgomery county. Working in center city.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

